# Fun Facts!



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 1, 2009)

Right, here goes.

P1: Pigeons see at about 250 frames a second.
P2: Movement in film is about 24 frames a second.
P3: The greyhound is the second fastest accelerating animal in the world.
P4: Dogs are a delicacy in some parts of Asia.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 1, 2009)

Albinos often have eye problems.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 1, 2009)

Spiders cant see with there eyes


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 2, 2009)

There are more dangerous insects than spiders in the world.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 2, 2009)

The Bombadier Beetle makes several tiny explosions from its abdomen within a fraction of a second as a defense mechanism against predators.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 2, 2009)

T-rexes are now believed to live in groups, and were sociable with eachother.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 2, 2009)

MySpace is two things: a) a place where teenagers congregate and b) jailbait.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

90% of teens would die if myspace had a system failure,10% would die loling


----------



## ZimD (Jan 3, 2009)

This thread already exists.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 4, 2009)

That is for wierd and interesting facts, while this is for random and/or fun facts.

That was my fun fact.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Youtube overloads frequently now.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

Serebii forums is lameness.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 6, 2009)

I have one kidney.

(you said random facts so !!)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

No one said random facts...but ehh...

All Eeveelutions are of the special type


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a male


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

Spyro enter the dragonfly was rushed to make it to Christmas, and ended up with loads of graphical glitches and long loading times.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

Rick James is awesome


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

According to Freud, we do everything because of our sexual drive.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 9, 2009)

If you don't wear safety goggles in a chem lab, you might go blind.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

If you put a lighted splint in a test tube with hydrogen in it, you will hear a squeaky pop. ^^


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

Set Copper Compounds on fire and you get pretty green flames =D


----------

